# Machine quilting gloves



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I just wanted to share my review about some gloves that I bought for machine quilting. I just couldn't bring myself to pay such a high price for the darn things at Joann's, so I headed over to my local Ace Hardware for a peek. Now I can NOT wear gloves at all as I need to feel everything with my hands, but this pair is just fantastic. Light weight, easy for my fingers to feel the fabric, and it feels like I am sewing through butter with them! and the deal breaker, only $3.49 for the pair. I am so glad I bought two pairs. Here is the label for those of you looking for some gloves.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

why do you wear gloves while machine quilting? I'm new at this and have tons to learn.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The gloves have nubs on them to help you grip the quilt sandwich better to move it through the machine. Without them your hands slip on the sandwich. I hate wearing gloves, but find I have to when FMQing. I've been wanting to try the rubber finger tips to see how they work but keep forgetting to buy them when I'm in the city.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Forgot to show you a pic of them. I didn't buy them here but this is the picture

http://ppe.mrocenter.com/nylon-rubber-palm-dipped-knit-wrist-bluegray-superdex


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I also cannot FMQ without gloves. I like Machingers - they are lightweight and don't make your hands sweat, fit great and work very well. I sometimes use them for applique or curved sewing also. They can go in the washer and drier, too..

https://www.google.com/#q=machinger...94,d.aWc&fp=f6701041432e0546&biw=1280&bih=634


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have some like Debbie posted, I use them for gardening all the time. I really like the way I can still get a good feel for things.

They do wash and clean up quite nice, even when you forget and they spend a few days out in the mud and rain . . . Though I don't think it would be a good idea to use one pair for both jobs.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I have those for the garden, too! Costco has some lighter-weight ones right now. They are black and come in a 6-pack for $6.99.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a pair similar to those, but they are a men's size so would be too large to sew in. I've never seen them in women's sizes. I paid $8.00 for Fons and Porter quilting gloves and really like them as they are vety lightweight, stretchy, and fit my hands well.


----------

